# Male pantyhose



## aziajs (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL...I could never date a man...











ETA:
 Quote:

  Surprise or not - many men do wear pantyhose (tights in the UK) as a regular clothing item. Why? Why not? If you think a bit you see nothing gender-specific in this garment, except that it was worn mostly by women during the last fifty years.  
 
Pantyhose for Men


----------



## rbella (Aug 2, 2008)

Sweetie, is that you?  Totally kidding!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 2, 2008)

Unless there's a lot of padding in the front, I can't see any man willing to wear them. I don't even wear them as a female because they're so uncomfortable even in the next size up.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 2, 2008)

That is afwul!  I can't imagine any straight man wearing those!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 2, 2008)

What is he going to wear with that - shorts, skirt, dress, or slacks?   I am really curious.

Edit myself:  I just saw him in shorts.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 2, 2008)

ewww! men are getting so feminine these days

guyliner, foundation, MANscara, eyelure men false lashes

and now TIGHTS!
whats next? mens tampons


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my.... WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY??????????


----------



## TDoll (Aug 2, 2008)

hahahahhaah.......OH MY GOD. Something about those sad pictures made me laugh so hard.  

Awesome.

I honestly can't think of any men who would voluntarily wear these.  I mean, damn....I have to bribe my husband to use moisturizer...even one thats specifically for men.  He just doesn't understand the difference it makes I guess.  But those??? I there are no words.


----------



## rbella (Aug 3, 2008)

I love it.  They scream MASCULINE to me.  I'd love to rip those babies off in the heat of the moment...


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 3, 2008)

well i know how much i hated wearing them...so if a man chooses to wear them and likes it..more power to him...not sure if i would date a man who wears them...


----------



## KikiB (Aug 3, 2008)

I hate pantyhose, I believe that nude hose should be destroyed...but this picture made me laugh. I immediately think of Robin Hood: Men in Tights...and the Men in Tights song. If you have never seen that, search it on YouTube. Funniest thing you'll see.


----------



## User93 (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG im speechless... Seriously, i would break up with a guy JUST because of that. Whyyyyy do this, whyyy


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

there was a dear abby in the paper the other day with some lady who wrote in about her husband wearing pantyhose all the time, even to sleep. we had a good laugh and my coworker was like "i love my husband, but if he ever came to bed with pantyhose on...see ya!" hahaha. i'd have to agree with saying "see ya!" if a dude ever showed up in some pantyhose...i can handle alot of femme in a guy, but they can take it too far.


----------



## rbella (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it would be totally hot if my man came in to the boudoir wearing these and a bra... Oh yeah....


----------



## Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

And you know most men won't even bother with shaving their legs or waxing like that model in the picture.  Just imagine it... bear (not 'bare', I mean like the animal) legs with all the hair mashed up under there like little ants.  Yuck.


----------



## theblackqueen (Aug 5, 2008)

Some people just enjoy this stuff. If it isn't hurting anyone why is it such a big deal?


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ I have no idea.

When I saw this, my first reaction was hmm.  Then I wondered if it was a support thing, or maybe so that pants would fit/move better.

I can certainly understand that people have their preferences about men in women's clothing - but basic pantyhose/nylons?  Gender stereotyping works in both ways, and interestingly enough it seems much more rigid for men.  Today when women have the choice, many would tell someone to take a walk if someone suggested that pants made them less feminine.


----------



## seonmi (Aug 5, 2008)

This is too weird!
But I think some men can make use of some mascara and brow pencils, I'm talking about those with really blonde hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not my bf though


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2008)

That guy is smoother than me, man... I need to shave...


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love it.  They scream MASCULINE to me.  I'd love to rip those babies off in the heat of the moment..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I think it would be totally hot if my man came in to the boudoir wearing these and a bra... Oh yeah...._

 
I love you.


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Aug 6, 2008)

What are these for?


----------



## mona lisa (Aug 7, 2008)

I do find it funny that women want to wear what was once referred to as "men's clothing" and that is fine but a man who wants to wear women's clothing is viewed as somehow "gay" or whatever. 

It is not as if women wearing pants somehow are automatically "lesbians." And lest anyone forget, fifty years ago a woman wearing pants was ostrasized and it then became acceptable. What is with the double standard here?


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 7, 2008)

creepyx100000000000000
I could never date a man who wore pantyhose or makeup.
And no metro's, he can't take longer then me to get ready.


----------



## mona lisa (Aug 7, 2008)

#######


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh geez, can you imagine your significant other borrowing you pantyhose. Ugh!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 11, 2008)

I honestly doubt any of you would refuse to date someone/break up with your boyfriend due to them wearing these. So your boyfriend of 3 years starts wearing these and you don't find out about it for a month, does he get the boot?


----------



## laperle (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't know... I totally hate wearing pantyhoses, they make me feel very uncomfortable.

I do think they make women's legs look very sexy, still I don't think it's worthy (at least for me).

Unless the guy needs compression (many people have circulation problems), I don't see a point. It's strange as it would be if I decided to implant even more hair to my leg, to achieve the hairy look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In a fetish perspective, I get it. Each one with his/hers... But in a daily basis... It's just beyond my comprehension.


----------



## laperle (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I honestly doubt any of you would refuse to date someone/break up with your boyfriend due to them wearing these. So your boyfriend of 3 years starts wearing these and you don't find out about it for a month, does he get the boot?_

 
I don't know about a 3 years relationship, but I wouldn't start anything with a guy who wears tights (unless he has a good reason - like medical - to wear it).


----------



## redambition (Aug 12, 2008)

i hate pantyhose with a passion... so i don't understand why women would wear them, let alone men.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 18, 2008)

what r u talking about? that's so sexy


----------

